# stumbled across this lovely photo



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

http://www.possumov.net/gallery/main.ph ... _.jpg.html

isn't she (i *think*) absolutely adorable?


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Ok, I really should learn to stop checking this forum at work, because I just squealed out the loudest "awww......" my coworkers have ever heard! :lol: 

She is too cute! And I agree, she totally looks like a she. I love the big floppy ears


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Melts!


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

hercsmom said:


> Ok, I really should learn to stop checking this forum at work, because I just squealed out the loudest "awww......" my coworkers have ever heard! :lol:
> 
> She is too cute! And I agree, she totally looks like a she. I love the big floppy ears


 :lol:

her name is Varya, which is a girl's name.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I just squealed and flailed at the same time. :lol: She is ADORABLE, ohmygod.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

*squeel!* She is BEAUTIFUL! I love her floppy ears!


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

i want a European hog. so stupid that they're illegal as pets here.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

They are not illegal to have as pets here. It is illegal to take them from the wild over there. If it was legal to have them over there and someone had the money and the resources they could import them to here.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

Nancy said:


> They are not illegal to have as pets here. It is illegal to take them from the wild over there. If it was legal to have them over there and someone had the money and the resources they could import them to here.


it makes sense. i wonder what the law is in Russia. apparently some few people do keep them as pets, but i have no idea how legal that is.


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

She is so precious- like a tiny, quilly teddy bear! He droopy little ears and sweet face just make me melt. WANT!


----------



## starby (Apr 25, 2010)

there are no words to describe the cuteness!!!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

That was way to cute, I melted too


----------



## schmelderz (Jul 7, 2010)

I didn't melt, I exploded from the cuteness! :lol:


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

her full name is Varenik, which means "dumpling" in Russian.


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

fracturedcircle said:


> :lol:
> 
> her name is Varya, which is a girl's name.


Ah, well that makes sense too!

:lol:

And, she totally looks like a little dumpling. What a sweet little face!


----------



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

thats deffo not a european, looks like an egyptian long eared to me...pure evil! lol pharaoh has ears like that and teeth that hurt lol.
i may be taking in a couple of european hogs to lookafter over winter that are too small to hibernate. if i do i'll post pics x


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

OMG! She is sooo cute!


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

pammie said:


> thats deffo not a european, looks like an egyptian long eared to me...pure evil! lol pharaoh has ears like that and teeth that hurt lol.
> i may be taking in a couple of european hogs to lookafter over winter that are too small to hibernate. if i do i'll post pics x


yes, i see that Ethiopian long-eared hogs are not too uncommon over there.


----------



## Tasha (Feb 24, 2009)

Adorable! Out of interest does any one know if the log eared versions are meant to be a little more grumpy/harder to take care of thatn our usuall african? Just i thought i read that here once.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

ok, i just found a Russian hedgie forum and i am very angry. people spew out the most ridiculous information, all with a highly arrogant air.


----------



## ALM (Jul 19, 2010)

Adorable!!!


----------

